# Jobs for english speaker



## lisa_ (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
I am Italian, my husband is British and we live in London (UK). 
We are looking to relocate to Italy, near Milano as soon as we find a good job opportunity for him. His Italian is quite basic, but he has good qualifications and a strong work history. He is currently working in Marketing. 

Are there any good job prospects for English-speakers with little knowledge of Italian? 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks, 

Lisa


----------

